# Nationwide Entire Store Price Audit?



## seasonaldude (Feb 11, 2022)

According to Reddit it was announced today and is due by Monday. Anyone hear anything about this?


----------



## Blue098 (Feb 11, 2022)

My store received this information as well. I just thought they were checking to see who was and who wasn’t doing their jobs.


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 11, 2022)

yes


----------



## Yetive (Feb 11, 2022)

Yup.  Done before Monday. Let the scanning begin.  Crazy when we will be getting the pricing surge next month.


----------



## moninity (Feb 11, 2022)

My team lead told me about this, said it was because someone on YouTube was showing that are prices aren’t accurate. Well I wonder why that is


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 11, 2022)

Now I understand the cryptic text message my ETL sent me.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 11, 2022)

By the time I left today my store hadn't heard about this. Leadership was too busy freaking out (justifiably) about the gigantic Home truck the DC is dumping on us tomorrow to check emails. Dec Home has been behind literally everyday since at least October, the DBO is on LOA and were getting 400+ cases of it tomorrow. Yeah, we got this scanning shit this weekend. Should be fun.


----------



## nevermind (Feb 11, 2022)

Target to Pay $4 Million in False Advertising Suit
					

Target Corp. has been ordered to pay nearly $4 million to settle a case brought by six jurisdiction prosecutors in California on claims that the retailer had been overcharging its […]




					afro.com


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Feb 11, 2022)

nevermind said:


> Target to Pay $4 Million in False Advertising Suit
> 
> 
> Target Corp. has been ordered to pay nearly $4 million to settle a case brought by six jurisdiction prosecutors in California on claims that the retailer had been overcharging its […]
> ...


That was 2015 based off online prices not showing when in the store. Completely unrelated


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 11, 2022)

Doing ours tomorrow (Saturday)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 12, 2022)

Yes, we are too.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Feb 12, 2022)

I heard it was every store in the country.  We're doing ours overnight this weekend. Now let's hope they bring back the Price Accuracy team or all this work will mean nothing in a week.  I know it's the DBOs responsibility now, but they only have time to do the unload and not much else.  It's a hot mess.


----------



## baba777 (Feb 12, 2022)

Maybe Target shouldn’t have gotten rid of the price change team.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Feb 12, 2022)

OldSchoolVet said:


> I heard it was every store in the country.  We're doing ours overnight this weekend. Now let's hope they bring back the Price Accuracy team or all this work will mean nothing in a week.  I know it's the DBOs responsibility now, but they only have time to do the unload and not much else.  It's a hot mess.


You were supposed to bring back 1-2 dedicated pricing team members last year


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Feb 12, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> You were supposed to bring back 1-2 dedicated pricing team members last Never





gsa4lyfe said:


> You were supposed to bring back 1-2 dedicated pricing team members last year


Never happened.  We have one who works very very part-time.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 12, 2022)

Does this mean store has to be perfectly zoned as well?


----------



## rd123 (Feb 12, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Does this mean store has to be perfectly zoned as well?


“PERFECTLY ZONED!!” At the end we have to count how many used Starbucks cups did we collect .


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Feb 12, 2022)

Does Hq have any ideal what pile of crap they created this weekend.   Price labels that they dropped Friday need to be activated and placed on the counter before the audit group scans every label.


----------



## GRC (Feb 12, 2022)

I've noticed the last couple weeks in my store that a lot of prices changed but the labels weren't put up. Is that the case for anyone else? I'm wondering if maybe some error caused price change to get automatically activated for stores, which would mean every store would have to go through and check everything.


----------



## NightHuntress (Feb 12, 2022)

GRC said:


> I've noticed the last couple weeks in my store that a lot of prices changed but the labels weren't put up. Is that the case for anyone else? I'm wondering if maybe some error caused price change to get automatically activated for stores, which would mean every store would have to go through and check everything.


No it’s because all Target cares about is metrics. So tons of people are scanning their price changes in but don’t have time to actually put them up. This is the time of year when you don’t have a lot of payroll. And all of a sudden the DC is sending tons of freaking freight our way. Today it look like fourth quarter Christmas with the toys that we received in. Tons of furniture and home decor also. Supposed to be receiving even more in the next few days. You can barely get anything pushed because it’s also Valentines weekend and Super Bowl weekend so the store is packed. Add in trying to do this price change audit lol, corporate is nuts.


----------



## truckdemon (Feb 12, 2022)

To me this is a waste of time as doing this isn't fixing the root of the problem. This clearly shows not having a price change team isn't working. If they aren't bringing it back, us scanning and fixing the inaccurate prices is a temporary fix for what, a week? We are seriously scanning every single label in the store during super bowl weekend with massive amounts of excessive freight the DC is choosing to dump on us and all the other expectations put on us and essentially is just going to dig us in a deeper hole. Either bring the price change team back or they can keep suffering the consequences


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 12, 2022)

truckdemon said:


> To me this is a waste of time as doing this isn't fixing the root of the problem. This clearly shows not having a price change team isn't working. If they aren't bringing it back, us scanning and fixing the inaccurate prices is a temporary fix for what, a week? We are seriously scanning every single label in the store during super bowl weekend with massive amounts of excessive freight the DC is choosing to dump on us and all the other expectations put on us and essentially is just going to dig us in a deeper hole. Either bring the price change team back or they can keep suffering the consequences


I think Target ops likes failure, like the past 5 years has been failure after failure.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 12, 2022)

Zebras were crashing all day long. Spot didn’t prepare the stores for it. Dead batteries on printers. 1 store had to get a box of shelf labels from us. Rolls & sheets.


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 12, 2022)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Does Hq have any ideal what pile of crap they created this weekend.   Price labels that they dropped Friday need to be activated and placed on the counter before the audit group scans every label.


yes but clearly they felt they didnt have any choice on account of, you know, the last minute emergency and unlimited OT to get it done

like i dont know why people keep going down this thought process. if it was something they had planned for they wouldnt have done it this way


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 12, 2022)

targetuser said:


> No it’s because all Target cares about is metrics. So tons of people are scanning their price changes in but don’t have time to actually put them up. This is the time of year when you don’t have a lot of payroll. And all of a sudden the DC is sending tons of freaking freight our way. Today it look like fourth quarter Christmas with the toys that we received in. Tons of furniture and home decor also. Supposed to be receiving even more in the next few days. You can barely get anything pushed because it’s also Valentines weekend and Super Bowl weekend so the store is packed. Add in trying to do this price change audit lol, corporate is nuts.


Do we work at the same store? lol, but a lot of what's happening at your store is happening at mine - we're a designated store for the DC to push a lot of their overage to, and we've also received recently a ton of product (mostly toys and home, I guess) that should have arrived during 4th quarter. Some DBOs are having to roll their truck to the next day, and we almost always push all our truck the day it's received, even if TLs and ETLs are helping push it. We're busy but maybe not as packed with guests as you are though.
As far as regular price change goes, we keep up with it pretty well although not all DBOs do their own.
How does a whole store audit happen anyway, unless it's done overnight? Sounds like this is one of those corporate ideas where someone says "Ooh, I know, let's make everyone go bonkers by saying everyone has to do this task that we've never done before."


----------



## Guest Avocado (Feb 12, 2022)

Inb4 Corporate officially adds a “Pricing Expert” position. Just gonna slowly undo Modernization…


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 12, 2022)

st34 said:


> Inb4 Corporate officially adds a “Pricing Expert” position. Just gonna slowly undo Modernization…


I hope so!


----------



## YugTegrat (Feb 12, 2022)

targetuser said:


> Today it look like fourth quarter Christmas with the toys that we received in. Tons of furniture and home decor also. Supposed to be receiving even more in the next few days.


Our store had this a month ago. The DC pushed us freight for toys and home to cover sales over the next three months. Over 2,000 cases from home, plastics, and toys on a single truck, most of it backstock.. and right after bounceback. So our backroom looks just like it did during BTC and Christmas with what we have back there. It doesn't make sense. It's like they want stores to fall apart.


----------



## lucidtm (Feb 12, 2022)

LOL I came in today to a cluster of TM's scanning the store while we drowned in Superbowl/V-day traffic and were red on everything. Real good weekend to also dump on price checking an ENTIRE store. We just finished our reset yesterday so ours weren't too bad but some of the areas have been terrible. They had a running list back in TSC. 

I guess Monday when everyone is so proud they got the price checks done they can get brought back to reality ASAP when they have to answer for red metrics and guest complaints over the weekend because all anyone had time to do on shit hours was scan every DCPI in the entire store.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 12, 2022)

gsa4lyfe said:


> You were supposed to bring back 1-2 dedicated pricing team members last year


Only in certain volume stores in certain districts. My district still goes by original modernization. No pog and no price change teams in any of the stores regardless of volume.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 12, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Only in certain volume stores in certain districts. My district still goes by original modernization. No pog and no price change teams in any of the stores regardless of volume.



So, weird coincidence consdering I started this thread. There was not a single thing said about this at my store today. No one was scanning any shelves, except for the weekly routine shelf price audits that hadn't been completed yet. There was nothing in MyDay about it. SD was there so presumably if he had heard about this, he would have said something. It was just business as normal, well as normal as things can be on Super Bowl weekend.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stocker (Feb 12, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> So, weird coincidence consdering I started this thread. There was not a single thing said about this at my store today. No one was scanning any shelves, except for the weekly routine shelf price audits that hadn't been completed yet. There was nothing in MyDay about it. SD was there so presumably if he had heard about this, he would have said something. It was just business as normal, well as normal as things can be on Super Bowl weekend.  🤷‍♂️


Same here, wonder if it carries into next week for some stores?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Feb 12, 2022)

Oh my goddess.... Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha!!! Going back Monday to severely cut hours for the week is gonna be epic...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 12, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> So, weird coincidence consdering I started this thread. There was not a single thing said about this at my store today. No one was scanning any shelves, except for the weekly routine shelf price audits that hadn't been completed yet. There was nothing in MyDay about it. SD was there so presumably if he had heard about this, he would have said something. It was just business as normal, well as normal as things can be on Super Bowl weekend.  🤷‍♂️


Wow! You might want to scan your labels.


----------



## MavDog (Feb 12, 2022)

Personally I think the problem is more team members not printing out price accuracy labels whenever they set something. I know this will be an unpopular opinion but I don't think bringing back a price accuracy team member is the issue...


----------



## swordfishtrombon (Feb 12, 2022)

MavDog said:


> Personally I think the problem is more team members not printing out price accuracy labels whenever they set something. I know this will be an unpopular opinion but I don't think bringing back a price accuracy team member is the issue...


Agree. At least in my store most team members were briefly shown how to set by a team lead or a team member who wasn't fully trained in POG. We still have some team members who were old POG team but only a few. Biggest training gaps I see when it comes to POG are not printing price accuracy and not updating capacities/SFQ after tying.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Feb 12, 2022)

how much trouble am i going to get in for not finishing? Lmao

in my 8 hour shift at GS tomorrow, i need to cover the only other GS person’s breaks and the DU breaks while being the only person doing our 16 checklanes, 12 SCOs, bullseye, and GS/ OPU area labels. literally none of it is correct or updated. everything is flexed with no label or a price that is close, but somehow my ETL thinks i can do it all by myself. i love it here.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 12, 2022)

On the extra freight, our weeknight closing TL said they were basically cleaning out the DCs and that's why everyone is getting so much freight. For us it was toys & towels, primarily. OMG, we have so, so many towels.

Spent most of the night scanning labels in home & storage., along with ad takedown and zoning towels (OMG, so many towels). Nothing else got zoned, of course, nor did anyone do any reshop so the store will be a lovely disaster tomorrow. 

Ugh.


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 12, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> So, weird coincidence consdering I started this thread. There was not a single thing said about this at my store today. No one was scanning any shelves, except for the weekly routine shelf price audits that hadn't been completed yet. There was nothing in MyDay about it. SD was there so presumably if he had heard about this, he would have said something. It was just business as normal, well as normal as things can be on Super Bowl weekend.  🤷‍♂️


Same at our store


----------



## SallyHoover (Feb 12, 2022)

Certainly doesn't seem nationwide.  Maybe in select states.  I wish they would at my store.  I am tired of having angry guests checking out with multiple pricing discrepancies from 40 cents to several dollars.  My guess is the average cart is overcharged at least $4 per $50 spent.


----------



## SallyHoover (Feb 12, 2022)

Also forgot to mention that there were a bunch of barcodes- item not found both on the register, myday and target app and price match, last night from cat food to toys to grocery items.


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 13, 2022)

MavDog said:


> Personally I think the problem is more team members not printing out price accuracy labels whenever they set something. I know this will be an unpopular opinion but I don't think bringing back a price accuracy team member is the issue...


Pretty sure that it used to be that, if you didn't print price accuracy, they dropped into the pricing workload.  Not sure why that's no longer the case.


----------



## JiJi (Feb 13, 2022)

Jesus christ what a mess
I'm honestly surprised they don't have an auditor position - while yes, people are supposed to be printing price accuracy labels when they set pogs, sometimes stuff gets missed (looking at you, electronics and toys).
 Having a price auditor helps catch that kinda stuff.


----------



## rd123 (Feb 13, 2022)

I did it today for my dept and found only 3-4 price differences but took a good chunk of time scanning all labels . Atleast that is done ! 🙏


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Feb 13, 2022)

MavDog said:


> Personally I think the problem is more team members not printing out price accuracy labels whenever they set something. I know this will be an unpopular opinion but I don't think bringing back a price accuracy team member is the issue...


Long time presentation expert here.  Modernization had us get rid of price change but we kept Plano.  I know for a fact that PA labels are printed and put up 100% of the time.  At my store it's a price change issue.  But I agree that without proper training,  PA labels would get missed.


----------



## MavDog (Feb 13, 2022)

OldSchoolVet said:


> Long time presentation expert here.  Modernization had us get rid of price change but we kept Plano.  I know for a fact that PA labels are printed and put up 100% of the time.  At my store it's a price change issue.  But I agree that without proper training,  PA labels would get missed.


Long time presentation leader here. Modernization made keeping a dedicated presentation team for anything less than high volume near impossible due to hours and standards. Having one person float for half the time and then not get any hours the other half was not something that could be sustainable, especially when stablization started

In my store,  the way we made it happen was that the DBO would be scheduled started two weeks ahead to set, while one of the other dbos in a nearby area had their hours boosted to also cover the push for the first person. I'm happy you kept a presentation team, but every store is different.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Feb 13, 2022)

Our ETLs and TLs have been the only one doing this since regular tms can't because they keep adding 2-3 trucks every week


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Feb 13, 2022)

SallyHoover said:


> Also forgot to mention that there were a bunch of barcodes- item not found both on the register, myday and target app and price match, last night from cat food to toys to grocery items.


Seems every week we are getting one to items. Chabot takes weeks to resolve the issues even after escalating.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 13, 2022)

MavDog said:


> In my store, the way we made it happen was that the DBO would be scheduled started two weeks ahead to set, while one of the other dbos in a nearby area had their hours boosted to also cover the push for the first person.


That's what we do at my store also. Seems to work okay from what I can see.
As far as this massive price audit goes, we did a pile of scanning at my store starting first thing this morning. Don't know how much got done, but my area is completed - 4 wrong labels for all of personal care and OTC. There were an additional 4 items on a side cap of batteries but I'm guessing those price change labels would be part of an Electronics batch.
What a time-consuming slog of a task.


----------



## Stocker (Feb 13, 2022)

MavDog said:


> Long time presentation leader here. Modernization made keeping a dedicated presentation team for anything less than high volume near impossible due to hours and standards. Having one person float for half the time and then not get any hours the other half was not something that could be sustainable, especially when stablization started
> 
> In my store,  the way we made it happen was that the DBO would be scheduled started two weeks ahead to set, while one of the other dbos in a nearby area had their hours boosted to also cover the push for the first person. I'm happy you kept a presentation team, but every store is different.



My new store has a small plano/presentation team. Was kinda surprised since it is a smaller store compared to my last. Lots of people started scanning today, have no ideal if they will finish today. Should have started yesterday had more people then, even though they called some in today.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Feb 13, 2022)

MavDog said:


> Personally I think the problem is more team members not printing out price accuracy labels whenever they set something. I know this will be an unpopular opinion but I don't think bringing back a price accuracy team member is the issue...


Agree, mostly, but I think the biggest problem is that Spot is making the assumption it's getting $15+ an hour skilled employees and they're not. We may have half a dozen non-leads worth that at my store...


----------



## Stocker (Feb 13, 2022)

Does anyone know the exact reason this happened? I have heard Tik Tok or Youtube video, maybe pending lawsuit. Just trying to find out, does not really matter I guess. Since it was store-wide it must have been something that really got the attention of corporate though.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 13, 2022)

I think it’s because the TikTok video put us on the radar of whatever agency handles pricing in every state.  Problem is that if we get fined in one store in a state, getting fined in another store is a “repeat violation.”  It could turn into millions in fines across the country.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 13, 2022)

Still heard nothing about this at my store today. Of course with the constant calls for backup to the front, I might have missed something.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 13, 2022)

What TikTok video?


----------



## jenna (Feb 13, 2022)

PackAndCry said:


> Pretty sure that it used to be that, if you didn't print price accuracy, they dropped into the pricing workload.  Not sure why that's no longer the case.


Not true.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Feb 13, 2022)

Did not appreciate the timing of this lol. My front of store was a shameful mess most of the day because we had 3 total cashiers for many hours, told "no backups," and I'm worked half to death. Between freight and price audit it was flying circus world.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 14, 2022)

Please use the pistol grips with zebras when scanning.


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 14, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Agree, mostly, but I think the biggest problem is that Spot is making the assumption it's getting $15+ an hour skilled employees and they're not. We may have half a dozen non-leads worth that at my store...


Target's $15 in my area isn't considerally higher (if at all) than everyone else now.

IMHO fast food appeals to more people now because many are still drive up only which makes idiot customers more tolerable.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 14, 2022)

Until they shoot you over an order of fries.


----------



## MrT (Feb 14, 2022)

15 dollars is pretty much less then all fast food near me.  Its lower then a few targets near me.  Yet here we are still at 15 hiring people that are worse then ive ever seen.


----------



## TargetSenpai (Feb 14, 2022)

We got the memo Friday evening, abandoned all tasks on sales floor to begin. I was off Saturday- apparently no one picked up where we left off that night (i also heard it was a cluster of a day). Came back yesterday, my etl told me to scan once I did some other tasks. I was doing so. Then my closing lead, who didn't get the memo, pulled me off it- despite me challenging him on the issue. 

Market got there's done last night. GM... Well... Barely any aisles were covered. I ALMOST got C block down. And I would have too if my lead didn't think the zone was somehow more important than a corporate-issued emergency task. Good thing I'm off today. I get to escape the wrath of the higher ups who actually understood the task. (I was covered in the email at least that night saying I was pulled off it since no one told him.. maaaan, I'd love to hear that conversation today)


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 14, 2022)

Had a couple of tm's come in at 4am to start this today...  and then an unexpectedly rolled weekend truck due to being parked in the wrong dock needed to be worked along with the expected one, creating our usual FUBAR


----------



## NightHuntress (Feb 14, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Had a couple of tm's come in at 4am to start this today...  and then an unexpectedly rolled weekend truck due to being parked in the wrong dock needed to be worked along with the expected one, creating our usual FUBAR


Wait wait wait. This needs more context. How did the truck get rolled unexpectedly? Couldn’t get the line to it somehow to do the unload therefore skipping it that day? Or no one knew it was parked there and how when they should be doing drive arounds?


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 14, 2022)

targetuser said:


> Wait wait wait. This needs more context. How did the truck get rolled unexpectedly? Couldn’t get the line to it somehow to do the unload therefore skipping it that day? Or no one knew it was parked there and how when they should be doing drive arounds?


Trucks are dropped off overnight, but only 1 of our docks are accessible to the line  By the time they were able to get a driver to move the truck, the unload team's shifts were over (they were utilized elsewhere) and not enough people scheduled elsewhere to unload.


----------



## NightHuntress (Feb 14, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Trucks are dropped off overnight, but only 1 of our docks are accessible to the line  By the time they were able to get a driver to move the truck, the unload team's shifts were over (they were utilized elsewhere) and not enough people scheduled elsewhere to unload.


Ooh, that sucks. We’ve had them park at the wrong dock before but still can get the line to it. It just makes it more difficult. We’ve even gotten lucky and had the FDC driver move the RDC truck for us to the right dock if they were there at the right time.


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 14, 2022)

Why didn’t they do this overnight or something..


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm sure they did, partly, at my store. Too much for just day or night to do.

Really, I don't think this could have happened on a worse weekend. SB and V'day are both nuts at my store, but combined? The place was a mad house even without this. 

Not that they gave us a break from the checklanes for this, though, no sirree. When I left at 10 last night we still had all of toys, electronics, seasonal, about half of domestics and all of P1.


----------



## MrT (Feb 14, 2022)

We had an old etl that got rid of our entire moveable line.  We were left with a couple old sets nd the corner piece for 8 months.  The line would only reach half way into the truck it was horrendous.  Etl got fired not long after.  How is only one dock accessible ive never seen a store where they are not all lined up together


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 14, 2022)

1040 has a u-shape


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 14, 2022)

Fluttervale said:


> I think it’s because the TikTok video put us on the radar of whatever agency handles pricing in every state.  Problem is that if we get fined in one store in a state, getting fined in another store is a “repeat violation.”  It could turn into millions in fines across the country.


Weights and measures.


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 15, 2022)

SuperTarget said:


> Why didn’t they do this overnight or something..


we did


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 15, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> What TikTok video?





			Target Customer Notices Price Hike on 'Black Girl' Wine in Viral TikTok


----------



## NKG (Feb 15, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Target Customer Notices Price Hike on 'Black Girl' Wine in Viral TikTok


I love how that's the video that gets Targets attention but people have been doing the " why is it cheaper underneath the tag" videos for a long time


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 15, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Target Customer Notices Price Hike on 'Black Girl' Wine in Viral TikTok


If we went through all of that malarkey for one error on wine, that's just ridiculous. I'm not saying that the question shouldn't have been raised (although wine isn't a necessity - contrary to what some wine lovers might think - so it's not price gouging in a legal sense), but to make such a huge, company-wide fuss over that? The particular product during this particular month makes it more noticeable and more politically sensitive, but still, it seems like a whole lot of overkill if that really was the impetus behind such an enormous task. (Although I'm not complaining about picking up a few extra hours to help get it done.)


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 15, 2022)

I saw something on Reddit suggesting there's been a flood identical complaints reaching the FTC so they are now looking. Probably just rumor, but plausible rumor.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Feb 15, 2022)

Obviously this is a big big big task however as a consumer I am glad they are doing it... Working for the company I understand all the stresses and demands put on us. I get how price change doesnt happen and gets pushed to the back of the priority list. As a consumer its annoying when half of the damn things I buy in market at both Target and Walmart ring up a different price as I was expecting. I feel like every ad I am putting up sale signs and I would say 1% of the signs I put up are more expensive than the shelf label.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 15, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> If we went through all of that malarkey for one error on wine, that's just ridiculous. I'm not saying that the question shouldn't have been raised (although wine isn't a necessity - contrary to what some wine lovers might think - so it's not price gouging in a legal sense), but to make such a huge, company-wide fuss over that? The particular product during this particular month makes it more noticeable and more politically sensitive, but still, it seems like a whole lot of overkill if that really was the impetus behind such an enormous task. (Although I'm not complaining about picking up a few extra hours to help get it done.)


Back optics for Target with a black owned business during Black History Month.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Feb 16, 2022)

But of course.  If you need to escalate an issue, make it public and make it about race.

Modernization is racist.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 16, 2022)

Dead and Khaki said:


> But of course.  If you need to escalate an issue, make it public and make it about race.
> 
> Modernization is racist.


Sexist.  Not racist.  Don't hog the -ists.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 16, 2022)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Back optics for Target with a black owned business during Black History Month.


Sure, it's bad optics. But to have such a massive task done for something like that? That's a little bit of overkill, if that's what it was all about.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 16, 2022)

Hot take, they wouldn't have this problem if they didn't fucking change the prices so much like goddamn.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 16, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Sure, it's bad optics. But to have such a massive task done for something like that? That's a little bit of overkill, if that's what it was all about.


I was told this was the reason. If this was one thing imagine all the other issues. We work in the stores and we know about the inaccurate labels.


----------



## bloodyred (Feb 16, 2022)

trying to wrap my mind around what the fuck corporate is doing.  Modernization as it was called definitely a dreamer at work, probably one of the many HRBP influencers; if you've been on a zoom talent call, you know what I mean!!  Covid only highlighted the issues that would surround the gaps created within Modernization.  Price and Presentation happen nonstop through the year!  maybe 10 of the 52 weeks a year is it light or nonexistent of workload.  I know within my own store, GM/FB are constantly just activating label work, but never actually go up.  The example of price change that is ridiculous ($39.99 to $40).  Corp seems to have lost touch of what we are capable within a week in store considering volume size and allotted payroll.  Between the half thought pogs they are creating, wasteful pricing changes, and DC freight push; they wonder why team members are at wits end.  Seems like every 6-8 weeks we have to turn ship off &/or cancel trucks, can Target Corp take a hint!!


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 16, 2022)

If they wanted this done so badly why didn't they do this during overnights instead of when TMs are already dealing with daily tasks, push & guests?
Oh yeah....because payroll, silly me


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 17, 2022)

Speaking of half thought Pogs, I hope this makes them reconsider their new favorite game of placing two items in the same space on a shelf, sometimes with different prices. Worst offender this week- firebowls in ODL. Had to reconfigure half of it to have it make any kind of sense. And don't get me started on all the pegs I had to re-planogram in ODL because apparently it's too hard to image items & allocate space correctly when you work from home. 🙄

So many opportunities in stores to actually fix these issues, simple training for starters and yet we spend our energy running around putting bandaids on everything instead.


----------



## myles61 (Feb 17, 2022)

baba777 said:


> Maybe Target shouldn’t have gotten rid of the price change team.


I've been working at Target for a couple years now and I was dumbfounded from the beginning there's no UPC coordinator (title I'm familiar with in the grocery store industry). Keeping tags updated, weekly sales tags, signage, etc would be a full-time job for someone and I believe well worth it to Target. It's not like you're paying people a huge salary and by contrast I'd expect they are losing a lot of revenue by not having this position, not to mention guest irritation at checkout when they realize the price is not what was they expected (and money lost when guests push the point to get the price listed at shelf...when it's lower}


----------



## sunnydays (Feb 17, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> If they wanted this done so badly why didn't they do this during overnights instead of when TMs are already dealing with daily tasks, push & guests?
> Oh yeah....because payroll, silly me



we did like 90% of it overnight


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> If they wanted this done so badly why didn't they do this during overnights instead of when TMs are already dealing with daily tasks, push & guests?
> Oh yeah....because payroll, silly me


True. Then, we cut payroll this week to cover it.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 19, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> True. Then, we cut payroll this week to cover it.




But, now they are dumping more unsweepable, sure to be backstocked, freight on stores again this week. My store is being "favored" with two extra trucks next week. My store is truly fucked. Freight is already overflowing in the backroom. There are pallets everywhere. Today was a 2000 piece truck. Inbounds had to push so much freight free up vehicles that the unload did't start until 10:30. Half of Inbounds leaves at 11. Thus I found myself back on the line helping for the first time in 3 years. We got the truck unloaded finally. But, by then there were so few people in GM left in the store that almost nothing got pushed. I personally couldn't push because I got the rather fun task of doing all the NOP price change for all of GM.

We did get added hours for the week to handle the extra trucks, but a) There aren't enough good people to give those hours to, and b) most of those hours were already used thanks to a group level visit a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 19, 2022)

The freight is truly ridiculous at my store. We just don't have room for all of it. It's ridiculous.

The price audit was a 24/7 thing throughout the weekend at my store, but we couldn't put more than a few people on at a time because you need someone who's actually competent and that leaves about 2-3 of us at a time during the day and...well, less than that overnight as our overnight people are largely useless.


----------



## RWTM (Feb 20, 2022)

targetuser said:


> No it’s because all Target cares about is metrics. *And all of a sudden the DC is sending tons of freaking freight our way. *Today it look like fourth quarter Christmas with the toys that we received in. Tons of furniture and home decor also. Supposed to be receiving even more in the next few days.


Hyfr. When I run A sort I only look at the metrics screen


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 21, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> True. Then, we cut payroll this week to cover it.


I had the impression that hours were added to complete this task, but then right, we're having to shave hours and watch that we don't go over our scheduled times. Like I had time to do a whole lot of extra scanning and not do the back stock that had been piling up all week, much less put up a temporary side cap and put out all the product for a new tower.
The DBO model suits me - I like having a variety of tasks instead of just pushing truck. But honestly, it's frustrating not having the time to zone my area. It always looks trashed now. Short guests (like me) can't reach product on top shelves. My collection of defectives and mark-down stuff accumulates. Still have a pile of NOP from when I re-set the OTC end caps that needs to be flexed out.
But there are no hours. If this really was my business, I'd be running it differently. And better, a lot better.


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 21, 2022)

Looks like I better refresh myself on the price change process soon... I'm not someone that normally touches it. I felt when I tried to "help" with it in the past I'm just very slow but that was only ticketing clearance. Maybe I'll find a groove to speed myself up.


----------



## Backtohardlines (Feb 22, 2022)

Not sure if any other stores got a communication like this.  I saw it Wednesday or Thursday that for the month of March, price change will be heavy, 45 to 50 hours weekly for pfresh stores and 50+ for super targets.  The recommendation was to schedule 2 dedicated tms Wednesday through Friday to do the workload.  There was other stuff in it, but those were the main take aways.
My thought...sure sounds like we need a pricing team again.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 22, 2022)

If i ever found a price that was off and they didn't want to ring out with me in tech i would tell them take a picture of the price that you found the item


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 23, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> If i ever found a price that was off and they didn't want to ring out with me in tech i would tell them take a picture of the price that you found the item


I would just change it and let guest challenge price audit review it later. No reason to make the guest go through all that because Target can’t price correctly


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 23, 2022)

SuperTarget said:


> I would just change it and let guest challenge price audit review it later. No reason to make the guest go through all that because Target can’t price correctly


The picture was just so the guest had evidence cause our cashiers don't carry radios for some reason. Plus its a pain in the ass to try to raise someone on radio for a price check... or the cashier might bounce them to guest services since they need to keep their line flowing.   

So that's why i always tell people i can ring them out back here for that item if they wish... occasionally  i tell them they can tell front end to call me in tech if they have a question.


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 23, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> The picture was just so the guest had evidence cause our cashiers don't carry radios for some reason. Plus its a pain in the ass to try to raise someone on radio for a price check... or the cashier might bounce them to guest services since they need to keep their line flowing.
> 
> So that's why i always tell people i can ring them out back here for that item if they wish... occasionally  i tell them they can tell front end to call me in tech if they have a question.


The cashier shouldn’t be radioing or sending them to guest services. Instruct them to follow best practices and make it right for the guest. They should just change it. All that stuff can be checked later after the guest has left


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 23, 2022)

SuperTarget said:


> The cashier shouldn’t be radioing or sending them to guest services. Instruct them to follow best practices and make it right for the guest. They should just change it. All that stuff can be checked later after the guest has left


Yup, i just don't know what our cashiers SOP is, so i try to Make it easy and right from my perspective being in tech. We also get a ton of scams so I'm used to dealing with that as anouther level of scrutiny.   So many nefarious people think the tech desk isn't up on the latest scam when atleast in my store we are the hardest to get something by us.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 23, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> Yup, i just don't know what our cashiers SOP is, so i try to Make it easy and right from my perspective being in tech. We also get a ton of scams so I'm used to dealing with that as anouther level of scrutiny.   So many nefarious people think the tech desk isn't up on the latest scam when atleast in my store we are the hardest to get something by us.



There's no need to make a big deal out of it. Guest advocates are trained to make it right. Whenever a guest questions whether or not the front end will adjust the price for them, I make it easy. If it's an old ad sign, I rip the sign off and tell the guest to show it to them. I've even dug in and taken labels out of the strip and told the guest to show it to the cashier. If neither of those will work, I just radio the service desk and let them know that a guest will be coming up with X and the price should be changed to Y. The last is completely unnecessary other that to put the guest at ease.


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 23, 2022)

BurgerBob said:


> Yup, i just don't know what our cashiers SOP is, so i try to Make it easy and right from my perspective being in tech. We also get a ton of scams so I'm used to dealing with that as anouther level of scrutiny.   So many nefarious people think the tech desk isn't up on the latest scam when atleast in my store we are the hardest to get something by us.


Stop trying so hard to protect the company. Your job is to assist guests and make sure they are taken care of. Yes obviously make your asset protection teams aware of anything that seems off but your main job is not to protect Target. Don’t worry about what things guests may be doing. Your AP teams will handle that and if there is something you need to be aware of or they need you to change they will definitely let you know about it. But number one rule in customer service is to not assume the guest is doing something shady or trying to scam the company.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 23, 2022)

If I do a Price change sign label error in training mode does that still generate an audit for the item? That is... could I create an audit without having to actually ring a purchase?


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 23, 2022)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If I do a Price change sign label error in training mode does that still generate an audit for the item? That is... could I create an audit without having to actually ring a purchase?



Why would you want to so that? If you think something might be off, just tell the DBO of the area or the TL


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 24, 2022)

Hey i just  want to  give people the benefit of the doubt. Hell its not my money , i love giving away money that isn't mine.   I've even given the 300 dollar vacuums for 100 cause they were in a locked cabinet that way.  I also don't want to waste the guests time so i help out how i can.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 24, 2022)

Giving away money is a form of theft. The easier you can make it for the scammers the more they will bleed the store dry, and then people will be crying about hours and the quota system during the yearly reviews keeping merit raises too low.

There is also the ethical thing of it being wrong to help scammers steal.


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 24, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> There's no need to make a big deal out of it. Guest advocates are trained to make it right. Whenever a guest questions whether or not the front end will adjust the price for them, I make it easy. If it's an old ad sign, I rip the sign off and tell the guest to show it to them. I've even dug in and taken labels out of the strip and told the guest to show it to the cashier. If neither of those will work, I just radio the service desk and let them know that a guest will be coming up with X and the price should be changed to Y. The last is completely unnecessary other that to put the guest at ease.


If a guest brings me a sign or label they've removed from the shelf, my radar instantly goes off. I have no idea where they got that from or if the item was actually in that place and now nobody can check or correct. Removing labels totally doesn't put anyone at ease or fix a potential problem... it now leaves a missing label for those who are filling the shelves or looking for a product and it's pretty much a guarantee that it won't be replaced anytime soon.


----------



## greatteam (Feb 24, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> Giving away money is a form of theft. The easier you can make it for the scammers the more they will bleed the store dry, and then people will be crying about hours and the quota system during the yearly reviews keeping merit raises too low.
> 
> There is also the ethical thing of it being wrong to help scammers steal.


Eh. Who cares? That’s not reality. Theft isn’t much of an impact on hours and reviews, because as we’ve seen in the past two years hours and review percentages go down even if you blow sales out of the water and the company makes more income than ever.
AP’s job is to protect assets, but even they don’t have much to do to prevent theft anymore. Target has made it clear that our job is to make the guest happy and not worry about them scamming or trying to get one over on us. They’ve said that repeatedly. Anyone doing anything more than that is just applying their own moral code to their job which is now in direct conflict with that Target expects. It’s not the old days of someone stealing from the store being personal because the store was run by one person. Target is a giant corporation and they’ve decided they don’t give much of a shit about it.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 24, 2022)

greatteam said:


> Eh. Who cares? That’s not reality. Theft isn’t much of an impact on hours and reviews, because as we’ve seen in the past two years hours and review percentages go down even if you blow sales out of the water and the company makes more income than ever.
> AP’s job is to protect assets, but even they don’t have much to do to prevent theft anymore. Target has made it clear that our job is to make the guest happy and not worry about them scamming or trying to get one over on us. They’ve said that repeatedly. Anyone doing anything more than that is just applying their own moral code to their job which is now in direct conflict with that Target expects. It’s not the old days of someone stealing from the store being personal because the store was run by one person. Target is a giant corporation and they’ve decided they don’t give much of a shit about it.


For the most part, you are correct. My AP seems almost apathetic when I have reported things to them. Not always, but often enough where if I see something after the fact I likely won't even tell them unless it's egregious.

Forget going to Guest Services to show them how one of theirs took a return with a Universal Threads tag on it when the item is A New Day, or worse, a brand we don't even carry. And often the item is clearly worn. They DO NOT CARE.


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 24, 2022)

^^ Yep, I really don't. That happens so infrequently given the amount of clothing returns in a day that I really can't muster up an iota of care.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> For the most part, you are correct. My AP seems almost apathetic when I have reported things to them. Not always, but often enough where if I see something after the fact I likely won't even tell them unless it's egregious.
> 
> Forget going to Guest Services to show them how one of theirs took a return with a Univeral Threads tag on it when the item is A New Day, or worse, and brand we don't even carry. And often the item is clearly worn. They DO NOT CARE.


God that fucking drove me nuts.

"You let [insert scam here] go through.  You didn't [action that stops scam].  Please do not do that again.  Ever.  And ever."

"Ohhhhhh, I never thought of that."

Really???  It's not rocket science.

[Insert scam here] also included pj sets where tops were switched or returning loose underwear.  C'mon GS peep.  You're a woman.  Do you want to wear panties after someone with maybe a yeast infection or STD tried on?  There is no way in hell you wouldn't think of protecting your own crotch and instead focus solely that a tag is still attached.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 24, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> Giving away money is a form of theft. The easier you can make it for the scammers the more they will bleed the store dry, and then people will be crying about hours and the quota system during the yearly reviews keeping merit raises too low.
> 
> There is also the ethical thing of it being wrong to help scammers steal.


Which is why i make them prove it to me and i handle it right then if they will allow me too.

I love driving scammers crazy.  It was my hobby.


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> They DO NOT CARE.


Make it right. . .   and they don't mean make it right for Target. I was told to take back swimwear with no pantyguards in them. I didn't even want to touch them. (I did defect them)


----------



## happygoth (Feb 24, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Make it right. . .   and they don't mean make it right for Target. I was told to take back swimwear with no pantyguards in them. I didn't even want to touch them. (I did defect them)


Yes, but "making it right" for the guest does not mean taking back a Time & True top with a Knox Rose tag. Time & True is a Walmart brand.


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 24, 2022)

It still bothers me that my ETL-SE showed me up at Guest Services when I forgot the policy about opened video games and I returned it. His demeanor was so harsh that some guests were even shocked and said that he should have handled the situation privately. 

This was after he overrode me about a guest returning a used Nintendo Switch where the Serial Number didn't seem to match the one on the receipt. I even called AP over in order to check and they instructed me not to process the return. Grr, I couldn't stand that ETL and the way he treated team members.


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 24, 2022)

I don’t return open video games ever.. the most you will get if I believe you got a defective unit is let you exchange for the same game for the same system.


----------



## Hope4Future (Feb 24, 2022)

SuperTarget said:


> I don’t return open video games ever.. the most you will get if I believe you got a defective unit is let you exchange for the same game for the same system.


Yes, but POS allowed me to return the video game even though what you mentioned is policy. I meant that I had a brain fart and forgot that opened video games are only supposed to be exchanged. 

Either way, I was mad at my ETL for the way he handled the situation and embarrassed me in front of guests.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 24, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> ^^ Yep, I really don't. That happens so infrequently given the amount of clothing returns in a day that I really can't muster up an iota of care.


I mean, I get it, but taking back something that is clearly not our brand? How does that even happen? I can spot something that isn't ours a mile away.

Also, I understand making it right, so take back stuff that's covered in pet hair, that reeks of perfume or cigarette smoke or b.o., whatever - but then can you please defect it instead of throwing it in our reshop? I have items that stunk so bad it permeated the whole reshop rack.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 24, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> If a guest brings me a sign or label they've removed from the shelf, my radar instantly goes off. I have no idea where they got that from or if the item was actually in that place and now nobody can check or correct. Removing labels totally doesn't put anyone at ease or fix a potential problem... it now leaves a missing label for those who are filling the shelves or looking for a product and it's pretty much a guarantee that it won't be replaced anytime soon.



The label has the DPCI on it so you can see that the price is for the item in question. The label should get replaced very soon, when the guest price challenge is completed.


----------

